# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  mild

## 075820203

een te grote mild

----------


## CompuAddict

Bij een te grote mild , kun je te weinig trombocyten hebben, normale waarde is 
/nlL {150 - 400} ik zelf zit op 50 tot 70. Bij operatie kan eventueel trombos worden gegeven, ivm. bloedingen.

----------

